# A question for the Dragons.



## Sylwings (May 4, 2020)

Is your Dragon just you in a Dragon body.
or is it a character that you designed. understood such that the personality is designed and not direct you.


----------



## Water Draco (May 4, 2020)

My character is a metaphoric representation of myself and the design elements each have there own significant meaning to me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2020)

All my characters have bits of me in them, not just the draconic ones.
I think this is true for everyone since a fursona is a sort of mask we wear, a mask of a sort of person we wish to display to the world.
Some people wear masks to hide their true selves while others wear masks made of our true selves because otherwise, socializing can be tough.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 4, 2020)

My dragon is most definitely me as I'm an otherkin.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 4, 2020)

Can I ride you into battle


----------



## Bababooey (May 4, 2020)

Jack is a mix of actual me and idealized me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 4, 2020)

Nexus is very much a part of me in many ways


----------



## Sylwings (May 4, 2020)

Gato said:


> Can I ride you into battle



Me ?


----------



## Sylwings (May 4, 2020)

I ask because I have tried to describe my character and I thought the description most describes me and not very creative. I have now talked to two like brooks saying they are their dragons. so consider whether to do the same myself. then I don't have to think about it anymore.

but would like more answers to the main question, i just wanted to tell the background to it.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 5, 2020)

I look at my fursona as more of an exaggeration of myself and a little of what I would want to be.


----------



## Arnak (May 5, 2020)

Do we half dragons count?


----------



## Zinogirl (May 5, 2020)

I was actually looking for someone who had asked this same question before posting my own thread. To answer your question, well, I base my sona on myself. All my traits, but in the body of a Zinogre. The idea of seeing myself as something different is what I really enjoy. However I find interesting that some people idealize their sonas into having other traits that they enjoy. Perhaps it could serve as a form of motivation to keep exploring the self, pretty much how we are always changing and whatnot. 

When I created another sona, for example, by dragon bard Chenchita; I gave her certain personality traits that I don't normally carry (Like being really funny/witty or extra flirty) however I know that for the purpose of the story, it could work out really well. 

So I guess it all depends on what your looking for, if you want to feel more comfortable in your skin, scales or fur. ^^


----------



## farraigeart (May 6, 2020)

OH!! this is a fun question

i started with an oc named farraige as a self-insert + sona of sorts- and while he still is sort of a mascot to my work, I've developed him and his world so much that I prefer him as just an oc




after a while I felt like making an actual sona for myself and that's 100% just me in a dragon body (as i should be) and he's actually quite new, just made him a few months ago (I say "him" but really its just me)


----------



## Sylwings (May 6, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Do we half dragons count?



Yes. all dragon blood counts.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> I ask because I have tried to describe my character and I thought the description most describes me and not very creative. I have now talked to two like brooks saying they are their dragons. so consider whether to do the same myself. then I don't have to think about it anymore.
> 
> but would like more answers to the main question, i just wanted to tell the background to it.


It depends on if you want your character to exist outside of you or is a direct translation (true definition of avatar)
All of my characters exist outside of myself, but they have features of myself, usually cranked up to 11 in some way.

For instance, I have a rat who is a computer genius who hates other people and can only really have real relationships with artificial intelligence (as real as you can get anyways)
I have experiences that, if I were in a worse position, would be a path I may have taken, but I use the character to explore such ideas in a safe and sometimes very fun way, without having to actually become such a person.

Role playing can be a very potent tool in rounding yourself out as a person.


----------



## Sylwings (May 6, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It depends on if you want your character to exist outside of you or is a direct translation (true definition of avatar)
> All of my characters exist outside of myself, but they have features of myself, usually cranked up to 11 in some way.
> 
> For instance, I have a rat who is a computer genius who hates other people and can only really have real relationships with artificial intelligence (as real as you can get anyways)
> ...




I just have to mention that I am pretty bad at English. so I'm not sure I understand you right.

but I think I will be able to use my character in another value even if the character is almost 100%.

i don't RP that much because of my english. but I have used my dragon in RP even though its personality is just like mine.

but it may be I misunderstand you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> I just have to mention that I am pretty bad at English. so I'm not sure I understand you right.
> 
> but I think I will be able to use my character in another value even if the character is almost 100%.
> 
> ...


I think you got it.
If you are having trouble in real life, using your character to help think through it can work really well.


----------



## Sylwings (May 12, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I think you got it.
> If you are having trouble in real life, using your character to help think through it can work really well.




I think I do. I have for a time created a small world / story that I have lived in. especially before I fall asleep at night.

if you want to inspire me for other ways to use a sona then i would love to hear about that.=)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 12, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> I think I do. I have for a time created a small world / story that I have lived in. especially before I fall asleep at night.
> 
> if you want to inspire me for other ways to use a sona then i would love to hear about that.=)


Best way to do it is to take situations you've lived and magnify them.
Take bad interactions with other people you've had and make them worse, then role-play through it.

Stuff like that.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 13, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> All my characters have bits of me in them, not just the draconic ones.
> I think this is true for everyone since a fursona is a sort of mask we wear, a mask of a sort of person we wish to display to the world.
> Some people wear masks to hide their true selves while others wear masks made of our true selves because otherwise, socializing can be tough.


----------



## Arnak (May 13, 2020)

I just sorta became Arnak. I didn't think he'd be so popular among my group. I'm proud of my dragon wolf hybrid mage


----------



## PercyD (May 13, 2020)

The REAL question is-

As a dragon, what do you hoard? --You have a hoard, don't fool me. What are you hoarding. >:u


----------



## farraigeart (May 13, 2020)

PercyD said:


> The REAL question is-
> 
> As a dragon, what do you hoard? --You have a hoard, don't fool me. What are you hoarding. >:u


i love rocks and crystals and all that stuff, probs the most dragon-like thing i hoard LOL

but i also have,,,, a LOT of plushies :V so that too


----------



## Sylwings (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Best way to do it is to take situations you've lived and magnify them.
> Take bad interactions with other people you've had and make them worse, then role-play through it.
> 
> Stuff like that.



Arhar. I haven't heard of that before. interestingly enough. I don't have much to do with others, so rarely does it cause problems. (IRL)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> Arhar. I haven't heard of that before. interestingly enough. I don't have much to do with others, so rarely does it cause problems. (IRL)


Can also make characters whose main trait is a bad one of yours magnified.
I have a rat who severely hates people and is only romantic with robots, for instance.
I personally have stints of misanthropy and i have an attraction towards machines irl, but i use that character to feel my way around negative feelings so they dont get too strong.


----------



## Sylwings (May 14, 2020)

PercyD said:


> The REAL question is-
> 
> As a dragon, what do you hoard? --You have a hoard, don't fool me. What are you hoarding. >:u



I have a couple of light crystals and a red mechanical alarm clock.


----------



## Sylwings (May 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Can also make characters whose main trait is a bad one of yours magnified.
> I have a rat who severely hates people and is only romantic with robots, for instance.
> I personally have stints of misanthropy and i have an attraction towards machines irl, but i use that character to feel my way around negative feelings so they dont get too strong.


 
I think I understand. but there were some things that didn't make much sense after it was translated into Danish.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 18, 2020)

My dragon's personality is based on my extremes, so he's a vain, impish, impatient, and incredibly lazy loner, although he does have a soft spot and isn't inherently bad.


----------



## Sylwings (May 19, 2020)

SkyboundTerror said:


> My dragon's personality is based on my extremes, so he's a vain, impish, impatient, and incredibly lazy loner, although he does have a soft spot and isn't inherently bad.



The rare thing I find bad dragons I remember was one on Herpy, but nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 21, 2020)

PercyD said:


> The REAL question is-
> 
> As a dragon, what do you hoard? --You have a hoard, don't fool me. What are you hoarding. >:u


These >


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

for me, is the first one


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 25, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> The rare thing I find bad dragons I remember was one on Herpy, but nothing else.


You talkin about Herpy.net that like died years ago? I remember that site. I have that to thank for making me a scalie lol. Is it back up or something?


----------



## Sylwings (May 28, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You talkin about Herpy.net that like died years ago? I remember that site. I have that to thank for making me a scalie lol. Is it back up or something?




i also became a scalie on Herpy, that has done Varka well lol.

no herpy is dead. Valcyrie has tried to recreate it, but it has definitely stalled. and is now only available as a Discord group, which you can find on Herpy.nu (Valcyrie owned forum)


if you are missing a forum for Dragons. I'd recommend Draconity.org It's for Otherkins so you may know it already. Sweet Dragons in there.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 28, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> i also became a scalie on Herpy, that has done Varka well lol.
> 
> no herpy is dead. Valcyrie has tried to recreate it, but it has definitely stalled. and is now only available as a Discord group, which you can find on Herpy.nu (Valcyrie owned forum)
> 
> ...


I'll have to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 21, 2020)

Sylwings said:


> Is your Dragon just you in a Dragon body.
> or is it a character that you designed. understood such that the personality is designed and not direct you.



I had to think about this for a while; because I based a book character on my 'sona and once I stared writing the story, the character soon became its own person. It became an individual in its own right; removed from what I thought she was at the beginning.

My 'sona was meant to be what I have imagined I could be, but better. Aside from the obvious physical differences, she is more intelligent than I believe myself to be (to include having a flawless memory), more thoughtful of others, more deliberate in her actions (though I have been known to be fairly deliberate), and she has practically no ego (mine is fairly small, but sometimes asserts itself in ways that I may later regret).

Though there is nothing wrong with one having a 'sona that thinks and behaves just as its creator does, as I seek improvement in my own, human self, I see nothing wrong with having a 'sona that is, in the end, a better person than I am.


----------

